
Udacity: How will MOOCs affect higher education? - ph0rque
http://udacity.blogspot.com/2012/07/how-will-moocs-affect-higher-education.html
======
kjhughes
MOOC = Massive Open Online Course

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massive_open_online_course>

